# Tiller problems



## mtd tiller (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a MTD 212-406-000 Tiller that set up for over 10 years and when I opened the oil fill valve, water flowed out. What should I do from this point to get this tiller operational ?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, if it sat for 10 years with water in the engine, you may have more serious issues internally, *Rust*. Was the spark plug loose? Are you sue it was not gas? Drain the oil, tip the tiller so all the oil/water drains out, refill and try pulling it over. I assume it was sitting out in the elements?


----------

